# Dell Precision M6800 video not supported?



## tankist02 (Jun 25, 2018)

This laptop has Optimus video:


```
vgapci1@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x05cd1028 chip=0x04168086 rev=0x06 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
...
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x15cd1028 chip=0x11b610de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GK104GLM [Quadro K3100M]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

I'm using FreeBSD 11.2 RC3, scfb driver works out of the box. I tried to make Intel or NVidia work, but without any success.

Intel driver:


```
root@precision:~# cat /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-intel.conf
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Driver     "intel"
    BusID    "PCI:0:0:2:0"
EndSection
```


```
[    47.669] (!!) More than one possible primary device found
[    47.669] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:0) 8086:0416:1028:05cd rev 6, Mem @ 0xf5400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    47.669] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:11b6:1028:15cd rev 161, Mem @ 0xf4000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    47.670] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    47.671] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    47.675] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    47.675]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    47.675]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[    47.675] (==) AIGLX enabled
[    47.675] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[    47.675] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[    47.678] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    47.678]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 2.99.917
[    47.678]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    47.678]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[    47.678] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
        i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
        915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
        Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
        GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43
[    47.679] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) HD Graphics
[    47.679] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Graphics
[    47.679] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Iris(TM) Pro Graphics
[    47.679] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[    47.679] (--) using VT number 9

[    47.680] (EE) No devices detected.
[    47.680] (EE) 
Fatal server error:
[    47.680] (EE) no screens found(EE) 
[    47.680] (EE)
```


Nvidia driver:


```
root@precision:~# cat /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf 
Section "Device"
    Identifier "Card0"
    Driver     "nvidia"
    BusID    "PCI:0:1:0:0"
EndSection
```


```
[   744.560] (!!) More than one possible primary device found
[   744.560] (--) PCI: (0:0:2:0) 8086:0416:1028:05cd rev 6, Mem @ 0xf5400000/4194304, 0xd0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x0000f000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   744.560] (--) PCI: (0:1:0:0) 10de:11b6:1028:15cd rev 161, Mem @ 0xf4000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[   744.560] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[   744.561] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[   744.575] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[   744.575]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[   744.575]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[   744.575] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  390.59  Wed May  9 21:49:54 PDT 2018
[   744.575] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[   744.575] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[   744.576] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[   744.576]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[   744.576]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[   744.576] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  390.59  Wed May  9 21:26:56 PDT 2018
[   744.576] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[   744.577] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[   744.577] (--) using VT number 9

[   744.578] (EE) No devices detected.
[   744.578] (EE) 
Fatal server error:
[   744.578] (EE) no screens found(EE) 
[   744.578] (EE)
```

If I disable Switchable Graphics in BIOS then I see only NVidia card, but not Intel Graphics:


```
vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x05cd1028 chip=0x11b610de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'
    device     = 'GK104GLM [Quadro K3100M]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

NVidia driver still does not work:


```
[    29.136] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:11b6:1028:05cd rev 161, Mem @ 0xf4000000/16777216, 0xe0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000e000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[    29.136] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[    29.137] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[    29.195] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[    29.195]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[    29.195]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension
[    29.195] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  390.59  Wed May  9 21:49:54 PDT 2018
[    29.196] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"
[    29.196] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so
[    29.201] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
[    29.201]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
[    29.201]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[    29.201] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  390.59  Wed May  9 21:26:56 PDT 2018
[    29.201] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs
[    29.202] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
[    29.202] (--) using VT number 9

[    29.202] (EE) No devices detected.
[    29.202] (EE) 
Fatal server error:
[    29.202] (EE) no screens found(EE) 
[    29.202] (EE)
```


What else can I try?


----------



## Matty (Jul 12, 2018)

I got the Intel working on my XPS15 which is closely to yours. The Nvidia never worked for me.


----------



## tankist02 (Jul 12, 2018)

Care to share how did you do that?


----------



## shkhln (Jul 12, 2018)

It should work if you remove /usr/local/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/driver-nvidia.conf. At least that's what I think "More than one possible primary device found" line means.



tankist02 said:


> If I disable Switchable Graphics in BIOS then I see only NVidia card, but not Intel Graphics:
> ...
> NVidia driver still does not work:



Would you mind testing this specific configuration with an external display?


----------



## Chris_H (Jul 17, 2018)

I can speak for the Nvidia card, and as far as I can see, it's every bit as good as the version of the Intel card you're running.
First off; the vt(4) console driver is crap for Nvidia cards. I always add the following to my loader.conf(5):

```
kern.vty=sc
```
if you see anything attempting to load the vt driver, comment it out.
If you could post a copy of your /var/run/dmesg.boot
I can tune a/your config to get it right.

HTH

--Chris
P.S.
You'll need to reboot after adding that line to your loader.conf(5) file.


----------



## tankist02 (Jul 19, 2018)

My wife demanded that laptop start working as her HomeTheater computer, so I had to install Fedora 28 on it. I don't have any extra M6800 for FreeBSD testing


----------



## shkhln (Jul 19, 2018)

tankist02 said:


> HomeTheater computer



That was... unexpected. Aren't these notebooks supposed to have only the crappiest TN panels available? Genuinely curious.


----------



## tankist02 (Jul 19, 2018)

It is connected to a nice 4K TV. It is a bit unorthodox to use laptops for HT, but we got it for free


----------

